# Plow for the 524?



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi all, season is almost over. Before winter started :

I put in a new augur belt, and made and installed impeller paddles from an old tread mill.
First snow was wet and slushy, and the 524 did NOT perform well, ice up. 
All the other storms, I was very happy, it was throwing 30 feet and had not iced up again, great for only 5hp. Which brings me to this question,:

Have any of you made a plow to attach to your blowers when its slushy? I am thinking of plywood covered with trim coil maybe. A plow I can angle easily and quickly. Any suggestions? I don't want to buy a plow.

Thanks


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Diytips.info has a homemade plow on YouTube..there are others there as well. They seem to be most effective on light snow. MH


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> Diytips.info has a homemade plow on YouTube..there are others there as well. They seem to be most effective on light snow. MH


Thanks for the reply, I will take a peak.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

silwan said:


> Hi all, season is almost over. Before winter started :
> 
> I put in a new augur belt, and made and installed impeller paddles from an old tread mill.
> First snow was wet and slushy, and the 524 did NOT perform well, ice up.
> ...


Just note that you need stiff rubber for an impeller kit. Flexible rubber won't do much, it needs to sweep the impeller housing clean and not just flex out of the way anf bypass the slush building up in there. 

You may just want to get an old stiff mud flap and cut some new pieces and just replace them, would be an easy swap out and then your impeller kit would perform as intended.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

they actually made a plow kit for these 24 inch blowers, not sure if its stills available. Toro 38080 Parts List and Diagram - (9000001-9999999)(1979) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't have one but I thought the photo was interesting.


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

Pathfinder13 said:


> Just note that you need stiff rubber for an impeller kit. Flexible rubber won't do much, it needs to sweep the impeller housing clean and not just flex out of the way anf bypass the slush building up in there.
> 
> You may just want to get an old stiff mud flap and cut some new pieces and just replace them, would be an easy swap out and then your impeller kit would perform as intended.


I may do that in the off season, thanks.


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I don't have one but I thought the photo was interesting.


That's a nice picture. Professionally done.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you were creative you could make one that when down worked as a plow and when pivoted up was a drift breaker and just stayed on the machine 24/7.

Silwan, it would be helpful if you added a location to your profile.


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you were creative you could make one that when down worked as a plow and when pivoted up was a drift breaker and just stayed on the machine 24/7.
> 
> Silwan, it would be helpful if you added a location to your profile.


That is a good idea. By the way I am in Northern NJ. We are getting more snow today, and had slush conditions yesterday, rain snow sleet, a nice mess in the driveway. The plows left huge round mounds at the driveway entrance.

But I have to say and take back some things; The 1st snow of the season was wet and heavy and the 524 iced up. But that was not the machines fault, but mine. I had put a new belt on, and it was not adjusted properly. I made adjustments after that 1st snow.

The paddles I put on the impeller are stiff ( stiff layers of tread mill belt glued together into 1 solid paddle). So yesterday, I was pleasantly suprised as it threw the slush with no problem, ya was my expression.

I am 6'2" and I wish the bars were a little higher, boy it's a heavy machine, but I am pleased.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

That plow idea is good but for special conditions; maybe 2" or less powder or very wet slush. I'm in SW CT and yesterday I cleared 2-3" of slush that was actually pretty easy for the Honda HS928 to throw far. The trick was to move fairly fast so the slush would fill and load up the impeller. Had no trouble with it. 

For really light powder <2" and slush I own a 30" plastic "pusher" style shovel that's the best tool for the job. Would go even wider for powder, but not for slush (heavy). If you get one of these I recommend you get one that has the ends turned so it doesn't spill as much out the sides. For a wider area you can push the snow/slush into long piles that you can clear with the snow thrower. 

They sell pusher style shovels that you might be able to adapt into a plow for your snow thrower -- search the web for "snow pusher" and you'll come up with a bunch of styles.


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

SnowG said:


> That plow idea is good but for special conditions; maybe 2" or less powder or very wet slush. I'm in SW CT and yesterday I cleared 2-3" of slush that was actually pretty easy for the Honda HS928 to throw far. The trick was to move fairly fast so the slush would fill and load up the impeller. Had no trouble with it.
> 
> For really light powder <2" and slush I own a 30" plastic "pusher" style shovel that's the best tool for the job. Would go even wider for powder, but not for slush (heavy). If you get one of these I recommend you get one that has the ends turned so it doesn't spill as much out the sides. For a wider area you can push the snow/slush into long piles that you can clear with the snow thrower.
> 
> They sell pusher style shovels that you might be able to adapt into a plow for your snow thrower -- search the web for "snow pusher" and you'll come up with a bunch of styles.


Thanks for that. Gonna look them up


----------

